# Aires and wild camping places in Spain.



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,
Thanks to Ken (C7KEN) for the list of Spanish aires and wild camping places.
In January 2009, the Nerja aire had been closed by the Mayor, as it was claimed to be on agricultural land. Does anybody know if it has reopened?
Has anybody got the up to date situation regarding the car park to the side of the Ferrara Hotel at Torrox Costa. It got popular with MHers and the occupiers of the adjacent apartments didn't like it.
I have stayed overnight on the beach at Motril on a couple of occasions with other MHs, but more recently I have turned up and there were no other MHs, so I have moved on. Has anybody else stayed there recently?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi Brian, We usually stay at playa Granada at Motril ie past the campsite, over the bridge and on the left before the golf club house. Last visit January this year. I did get my details taken by the Guardia there a few years ago but nothing since. We usually only stop there for a couple of nights. 
Colin


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

statenisland said:


> In January 2009, the Nerja aire had been closed by the Mayor, as it was claimed to be on agricultural land. Does anybody know if it has reopened?


The Nerja aire is still close.



 statenisland said:


> Has anybody got the up to date situation regarding the car park to the side of the Ferrara Hotel at Torrox Costa. It got popular with MHers and the occupiers of the adjacent apartments didn't like it.


We are living a very confuse situation here in Spain.
The law allows you to park in any urban area like any other car. But some councils -like Motril- forbids parking if you are sleeping inside the MH (local laws), is stupid.
_Google Traductor_
Boletin Oficial de la Provincia / Page 24
http://www.acpasion.net/foro/showthread.php?t=50813&highlight=motril
Article 4. Parking for motorhomes.
1.The parking of motor homes is allowed in
road when the maximum allowable weight or mass
not exceeding 3,500 kg if not used to dwell,
*accommodation or camping in them*.

We think this "local law" (ordenanza municipal) is illegal; some MH associations are working hard to try to change this situation.



statenisland said:


> I have stayed overnight on the beach at Motril on a couple of occasions with other MHs, but more recently I have turned up and there were no other MHs, so I have moved on. Has anybody else stayed there recently?


Article 5. Beaches and coastline.
In any case, prohibits the parking of motor homes
at all beaches. Camping is prohibited or installation
Caravans and campers along the coast.

This other "local law" of the Council of Motril is illegal because you can perfectly be parked in a public parking in any urbanisation, obviously out of the line coast (terrestrial maritime domain) wish is 100 meters away of the high tide. And you can not be fined!!!
Another unfriendly councils: Conil (Cadiz), Salobreña.
Any way we have to wait and see what is going on in the next months.
Nico


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Parking*

In the Motril Area, parking of Motorhomes is an Issue.

Salobrena, you cannot park anywhere near the beach, even if it is desserted.
I saw people getting moved away on new years eve. There were thousand of parking spaces too.

You are allowed to park on the side streets but only park, not sleep.

We traveled to the area a few times by motorhome, but stayed in Villas and what a pain it was trying to park.

I know a few wildcamping spots in the area but they are very tight roads.


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning,
Thanks to you all for your replies.
What about the field (which sometimes gets waterlogged) at the western end of the Salobrena promenade( near the big rock)- is that still OK?
Thanks 
Brian


----------



## nicoisland (Jul 23, 2008)

statenisland said:


> Good morning,
> Thanks to you all for your replies.
> What about the field (which sometimes gets waterlogged) at the western end of the Salobrena promenade( near the big rock)- is that still OK?
> Thanks
> Brian


I think you can parking during the day in any beach; no tables, no chairs, no water fluids. Otherwise the police may think you are camping.
The problem might be if overnight in the same place.
Remember you can park (correctly) in any city, that is legal.
Nico


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi

Don't park on Playa De La Marinas in Denia - we have just been fined 240 euro's for doing just that, see thread here

 :evil:


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

A quick update to my list.
Agua Amarg is being re vamped so its no go right now. Hopefully this will not take long as its good there.
La azohia The parking area has moved 300 metres along the main street and is now very level therefore better. This is a quiet small fishing village , very safe with bread and gas delivered to the parking area.
Nerja aire is still closed so my info from Spanish friends appears to be false. It looks like it will not re open.
El Campello There are 5 long term parkers there right now in the lane to the side of the petrol station with no problems. Also parking in the marked out bays by the apartments on the other side of the river is OK.
Motril now seems to be difficult however I may put it to the test if I have time by parking opposite the camp site providing there is a street sign then challenge it if someone says move. 
As Brian said dont park in what is classed as a maritime area. Infact dont park on or next to the beach in Denia, Torrevieja. Guardamar as all these places are trouble. Some have got away with it but plenty have not.


----------

